# cockroaches in serviced apartment



## kimmy1985

Hello, ok so we ve been here for 3 weeks and are staying in a studio serviced apartment paying $27500 per month. My partners company are paying for our accomadation and i understand that they ve paid the deposit and possibly paid till christmas as this is when we are due to stay till but maybe longer.

I noticed cockroachs since we moved in. The office said that they were due pest control and by chance i was in when not an external agency but a guy (who worked for the hotel) came in and sprayed the bathroom and only sprayed part of the kitchen because i asked him to as i was there. 

This made a small difference but have since had more, daily...i was cooking a meal on monday which i had to bin because i looked round and the cockroach ran across the chopping board which had food on. I didnt feel that they were surprised or took me seriously previoys to this so when this happened i called the office and he came to my room and after he saw it began squealing and jumping but then pretended to have caught it in a tissue and left me with more spray and said they would disinfect the room for the next three days and our room was THE ONLY ROOM in the hotel to have them. I didnt believe he had caught it but was qyestuining myself yet my bf got back moments later and the same roach was on the wall above the cupboard....i was furious... 

They have been cleaning intensly the last 2 days but there was a largish one in the shower this morning and one ran across the bedroom floor. Thankfully when i got back yesterday i found about 8 dead near the bed (thankfully not alive)

I am currently in the gym on the 16th floor, i moved a swiss ball and there is a huge dead roach maybe 3 or 4 cm in size.....it made me feel sick. 

I totally understand they have them in this country but when i chose to stay in a luxury apartment as advertised on its website i didnt think i was paying for roaches too... We had been staying in a beautiful suite in a hotel not far away for 3 months and it was perfect....i unfortunately thought a smaller serviced apartment block would feel more homely but now i just want to go back to the uk as i hate it in here!!! What should we do? My partner doesnt want to moan at work as it was our idea to move but i am so paranoid i will find a roach in our bed as i had one in the wardrobe which ran onto my clothes and one on the wall next to my bed....i am not sleeping!

Please give some advice as to what we should do....

Thanks

X


----------



## luluslair

kimmy1985 said:


> Hello, ok so we ve been here for 3 weeks and are staying in a studio serviced apartment paying $27500 per month. My partners company are paying for our accomadation and i understand that they ve paid the deposit and possibly paid till christmas as this is when we are due to stay till but maybe longer.
> 
> I noticed cockroachs since we moved in. The office said that they were due pest control and by chance i was in when not an external agency but a guy (who worked for the hotel) came in and sprayed the bathroom and only sprayed part of the kitchen because i asked him to as i was there.
> 
> This made a small difference but have since had more, daily...i was cooking a meal on monday which i had to bin because i looked round and the cockroach ran across the chopping board which had food on. I didnt feel that they were surprised or took me seriously previoys to this so when this happened i called the office and he came to my room and after he saw it began squealing and jumping but then pretended to have caught it in a tissue and left me with more spray and said they would disinfect the room for the next three days and our room was THE ONLY ROOM in the hotel to have them. I didnt believe he had caught it but was qyestuining myself yet my bf got back moments later and the same roach was on the wall above the cupboard....i was furious...
> 
> They have been cleaning intensly the last 2 days but there was a largish one in the shower this morning and one ran across the bedroom floor. Thankfully when i got back yesterday i found about 8 dead near the bed (thankfully not alive)
> 
> I am currently in the gym on the 16th floor, i moved a swiss ball and there is a huge dead roach maybe 3 or 4 cm in size.....it made me feel sick.
> 
> I totally understand they have them in this country but when i chose to stay in a luxury apartment as advertised on its website i didnt think i was paying for roaches too... We had been staying in a beautiful suite in a hotel not far away for 3 months and it was perfect....i unfortunately thought a smaller serviced apartment block would feel more homely but now i just want to go back to the uk as i hate it in here!!! What should we do? My partner doesnt want to moan at work as it was our idea to move but i am so paranoid i will find a roach in our bed as i had one in the wardrobe which ran onto my clothes and one on the wall next to my bed....i am not sleeping!
> 
> Please give some advice as to what we should do....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> X


Hi Kimmy, Turn your a/c on really low. they like heat, and do let them spray the whole area, it is no point in spraying just part of it. leave the apartment while they are doing this as it is toxic. leave nothing out... crumbs whatever, they like that. I have an outside kitchen and everything is in a container, you have to be really clea. I am not saying you are, but for the rent you're paying, yeeez.. how big is your apartment?
You do get the bugs over here, but not crawling all over the place. have it checked out.
on another point you fancy coming for a drink tomorrow nite,? i posted on your coffee thing, but i cant do coffee mornings as i work.
hope to see ya!
Lotta


----------



## Golo

Comes with the territory I'm afraid.


----------



## kimmy1985

Hey lotta, thanks for your reply. I had read up on them and we are pretty obsessive with cleaning but this made little difference. I think they are getting in somewhere near the window but we don t open them as directed by the office.

Anyway, thanks for your advice i kept the a/c all last night when i was out and came back and the first night i hadnt seen one which is great considering we were seeing quite a few daily. 

X


----------



## hkexpat

It's also worth keeping the plugs in the sink/ bath when not in use.
We have become quite skilled in dealing with them, we had your problem when we moved here! I nearly died!! The other thing to do is buy cockroach traps from the supermarket and leave them about strategically.
Do u have drains on the floor in the bathroom & kitchen - small - with gold/ silver grates? If u do, u need to keep those filled with water.
That seems to have made a massive difference for us.
Don't give up, good luck!


----------



## JWilliamson

Do it yourself or move.


----------



## MartinO1

Use of insect killer spray is the best solution for these cockroaches. Some kinds of cockroaches are harmful for us..


----------



## akclau

Effective short term fix:
1. Get a couple of cans of cockroach spray.
2. HEAVILY spray the entire place, all the edges, gaps, etc. Especially the kitchen. Under and behind the fridge, cupboards, etc.
3. Close the windows, and go out for brunch, shopping ,etc etc. Even better if you do it before a short trip and leave it overnight.
4. Come back, open the windows. Let it ventilate and go out for dinner. You should also find quite a few dead cockroaches.
5. Come back, wash all your tablewares.
6. Buy those cockroach houses from the supermarket and start using them.

Worked for me!


----------

